
JOLED Demos 21.6-Inch OLED Monitor for Gamers - jseliger
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13751/joled-demos-oled-monitor-for-gamers
======
jseliger
_JOLED, a joint venture between Sony and Panasonic, has demonstrated multiple
PC-oriented printed OLED-based monitors at Finetech Japan trade show. Among
other things, the company exhibited OLED displays for gamers, home
applications, and professionals. Some of the products are already on the
market, or are about to be released, and others are prototypes._

I don't think I've seen any of these products actually on the market.

